# Nutrition VS petroleum



## d0ug (Nov 4, 2014)

If you had a plant that was wilting because of lack of water and you give it water it comes back to life.
Knowing that most diseases are deficiencies diseases. When you put back into the body what is deficient we thrive.
Contrary to medical belief there is no deficiency disease of petroleum bases drugs. 

Nutrition is the secret of longevity and health. Is your doctor trained in nutrition NO but he knows petroleum based drugs very well.

The list of nutriment based diseases is too long for this thread but here is a short list.

Deficiency of vitamin C  scurvy
Deficiency of   vitamin  B’s  Beri Beri, pellagra, birth defects 
Deficiency of zinc   birth defects 
Deficiency of  vitamin D  rickets
Deficiency of selenium  Cystic fibrosis, cardiomyopathy, muscular dystrophy.

If you put these nutrition into the person the problem will go away and a few the person is born with because the mother was deficient and the child was born with the problem.
Why don’t we hear this well he is why.

According to the FDA’s website, nutritional supplements, essential oils, herbs, and other natural products cannot claim to “diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease.” If you were to sell water and claimed it would cure dehydration the FDA would come with jack boots and guns drawn and through you in jail. Because you have not got a million dollar double bind test to back up your claim.

The FDA is the protection and police of the drug company is to see who founded it chemical/drug companies. The FDA uses the information submitted from the drug companies to make their judgements that is why you have drugs that kill thousands of people before they get removed from the market and some get a pass because they say it does more good than harm. Ask the people who have had their livers destroyed that if it was worth it.

We have trusted the people who no nothing about nutrition tell us what to eat. Don’t eat saturated fat it is bad for you in 2014 the truth come out that lie has probably killed more people than all the wars. 

One of the greatest physicians in the nineteenth century was Rudolf Virchow. Nearly 150 years ago, he stated that atherosclerosis is an inflammatory disease based on his observations of autopsies of the very rare number of people who had actually died of a heart attack. At the turn of the twentieth century, the greatest physician in America was Sir William Osler. When asked why he didn’t include a chapter on heart disease in the classic textbook of medicine, he replied the disease is so rare that most physicians would never see it. However, all this began to change.

Now since  medical science has improved heart deaths are listed as number one. Since drugs have taken over the health has went down the tube people are sicker than ever and running back to the people that caused it. 
disease is so rare that most physicians would never see it. However, all this began to change.

Now since  medical science has improved heart deaths are listed as number one. Since drugs have taken over the health has went down the tube people are sicker than ever and running back to the people that caused it.


----------



## Debby (Nov 4, 2014)

You know, except for when I was pregnant, I don't think a doctor has ever asked me about my diet.  And you're right about next to no training in nutrition for doctors which is too bad for their patients.

I had an uncle who used to complain of belly pain constantly and to combat it, he was popping ant-acids like they were candy.  And the older he got, the more confused he became as his health generally declined and he got weaker and weaker even though he didn't have a specific illness.  I wonder if it was because he wasn't getting any B12 from his food because he wasn't producing enough stomach acid to digest his food properly.  And his doctor never told him to quit the Tums.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2014)

I take a B-50 complex almost every day, and sometimes B-12.  They say B-12 shouldn't be taken alone, but along with the other Bs.  Calcium Carbonate in antacids like Tums is a good way to get calcium that is not readily absorbed going into the arteries and causing strokes. 

 My neighbor had her doctor tell her to take Tums every day for bone health, those kind of quacks should be kicked out of the profession.  I suggested that if she must use Calcium, it should be the Citrate form.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 10, 2014)

SeaBreeze, my understanding is that vitamin K2 is the nutrient which if deficient results in calcium being deposited in coronary arteries where it doesn't belong instead of bones where it does belong.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 10, 2014)

It's sad but I'm afraid the reasons that allopathic (mainstream) doctors don't take nutrition seriously is because there's no money to be made counseling people about nutrition. That's certainly the message big pharma is preaching.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> SeaBreeze, my understanding is that vitamin K2 is the nutrient which if deficient results in calcium being deposited in coronary arteries where it doesn't belong instead of bones where it does belong.



That's what I have learned also.  My father in law had a major stroke that left him paralyzed.  They said that his carotid artery had a 99% blockage of calcification.  He used to take Oyster Shell Calcium, which is not easily absorbed into the system.  Since then, although I was taking the preferred form of calcium supplements (citrate), I decided not to take any calcium anymore, as I felt I got enough from the foods I eat anyway.

I take 100 mcg. of vitamin k-2 (MK-7) daily, the NOW brand.  I also take vitamin D3 daily, along with other supplements.  I definitely do not want a stroke due to blocked arteries from calcium.  I'm in my 60s now, and want to prevent any major illness.  So far so good, not on any prescription meds.

  As far as the doctors, they just do what they are taught to do, you can't really fault them personally.  I don't think they have much leeway in recommending supplements to patients if they want to keep their jobs.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 10, 2014)

I've encountered a great many recommendations recently not to supplement with any calcium. A good diet should provide plenty. And this applies to postmenopausal women. If you're concerned about your bone density, you should be focusing on magnesium, potassium, vitamin D and K2.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2014)

I am post-menopausal, so there is concern for bone density.  I also take magnesium citrate daily.  Here are some of the benefits of vitamin k2...http://www.lef.org/magazine/2009/1/...-Calcification-Bone-Loss-Cancer-Aging/Page-01


----------



## Josiah (Dec 10, 2014)

I've read that LifeExtension article. I take Vitamin K2 so seriously that I rattled all kinds of cages in the VA in order to have them switch me from the anticoagulant coumadin which is a Vitamin K antagonist to one of the new (read VERY EXPENSIVE) anticoagulants so that I can now supplement with  100 mcg of K2 (mk-7) and 1300 mcg of K2 (mk-4). On the subject of magnesium you ought to be supplementing with as much as your bowels will tolerate and you might consider switching to chelated magnesium glycinate which tends to be easier on the bowels. If you want to encounter a really active group you might consider the FaceBook Magnesium Advocacy Group. Any typical posting to that group on the most mundane topic will invariably draw 100+ comments.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2014)

Good that you spoke up at the VA Josiah.  Thanks for the Magnesium advice, I'm now taking 150-300mg a day, also using magnesium oil for occasional cramps.  I never cared to join facebook, or any of the other social medias like twitter, etc.  I take a lot of supplements, but I don't have a lot of money to spend on them, so I choose wisely and get the best quality I can for an affordable price.


----------

